# Fast alle Fische in meinem Teich sind nach Ostern eingegangen. Was tun?



## RWS (16. Apr. 2018)

Hilfe! In den letzten beiden Wochen sind fast alle Goldfische in meinem Gartenteich in Angeln gestorben. Der Teich hat ca. 30.000 l Inhalt incl. Sumpfzone. Er hat Tauchpumpe mit Filter und UV-Filter sowie Belüfterpumpe. Oberflächenwasser fließt nicht in den Teich. Er war in den letzten Wochen vor Ostern mehrfach zugefroren. Belüftung mit Pumpe über den Winter sorgte stets für freie Flächen und Belüftung. Plötzlich fingen die Fische an zu sterben. Sie schwammen auf der Seite liegend an der Oberfläche. Ich sah kaum äußeren Auffälligkeiten. Die Wasserqualität wurde von mir mit Teststreifen und Testlab mehrfach kontrolliert. Mit Leitungswasser wurde nachgefüllt. Alles im grünen Bereich. Trotzdem sind immer mehr Fische gestorben.
Was kann die Ursache sein?


----------



## rollikoi (16. Apr. 2018)

Hallo RWS,

meine Vermutung wäre das du dich an die unsinnige Regel gehalten hast ab 10°C das Füttern einzustellen und erst wieder zu beginnen wenn das Wasser wieder über 10°C hat.
Damit hättest du ihnen wohl das Energiemangel Syndrom (EMS) beschert was sehr oft im Frühjahr zu Verlusten führt.

Das beste ist die Fische entscheiden zu lassen und solange zu füttern wie sie aufnehmen und nach der Winterpause das Füttern wieder zu beginnen wenn sie wieder Futter aufnehmen.
So mache ich das seit 14 Jahren und fahre damit gut.

LG Bernd


----------



## sugger1234 (16. Apr. 2018)

Goldfische sind eigentlich sehr robust,Wassertest würde ich nur mit Tröpfchen Test messen oder in die Zoohandlung bringen
alles andere zu ungenau
bei 1,50 tiefe denke ich solltest du keine Probleme mit Goldfische haben im Winter auch wenn die der Teich mal nee Woche zufriert


----------



## RWS (16. Apr. 2018)

Danke für Eure Ratschläge, aber ich habe durchaus auch im Winter gefüttert, sofern sie was haben wollten. Nach der Winterpause ware sie auch sehr aktiv, verloren aber plötzlich ihre Aktivität. Zuerst habe ich mit Teststreifen gemessen, bin aber mit einer Wasserprobe in die Tierhandlung und habe mir ein Testlab mit Fläschen zugelegt. Kein Erfolg. Der Verkäufer tippte auf eine Krankheit und gab mir ein antibakterielles Mittel für Kois. Brachte auch nichts. Der Aufenthalt in einem Frischwasserbasin half auch nicht viel.


----------



## sugger1234 (16. Apr. 2018)

war dein Filter aus ? im Winter


----------



## center (16. Apr. 2018)

Fehlen bei einigen Fischen an manchen Stellen die Schuppen?


----------



## RWS (16. Apr. 2018)

Hallo! Ja der Filter war aus über Winter. Schuppen fehlten eigenlich nicht, ich weiß aber nicht genau, ob die hellen Flecken auf den Bildern zum Muster gehören oder eine Krankheit zeigen.
LG RWS


----------



## RWS (16. Apr. 2018)

Übrigens fast zeitgleich erschienen 2 bis 3 Wild-(Stock-)__ enten, die den Teich mehrfach am Tag besuchen. Spielt das eine Rolle? LG RWS


----------



## sugger1234 (16. Apr. 2018)

wenn Filter aus sollte auch die Fütterung eingestellt sein, ich füttere bis 8 Grad ab ca 0 Grad in der Nacht ist mein Filter aus man muss das Wetter beobachten
Wasserwechsel auch im Winter wenn Filter aus ist


----------



## RWS (16. Apr. 2018)

Danke für den Tip. Ich hatte aber noch nie Probleme in den letzten 9 Jahren...
Das war vor Ostern 
   
LG RWS


----------



## jolantha (17. Apr. 2018)

Wieviele Fische hast Du denn ? Für mich sieht das nach zuviel aus, und wenn der Filter nicht läuft, könnte es ja wirklich eine Verkeimung
des Wassers gewesen sein. Aber das sind alles nur Mutmaßungen. Daß die __ Enten daran schuld sein könnten, glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Plätscher (17. Apr. 2018)

Ich schließe die __ Enten auf keinen Fall aus. Es ist sehr gut möglich das sie von einem anderen Teich Bakterien od. irgendetwas anderes mitgebracht haben gegen das seine Fische keine genügende Abwehrmöglichkeit hatten. Gerade jetzt nach dem Winter wo sie eh geschwächt sind.


----------



## RWS (17. Apr. 2018)

Danke Jolantha und Plätscher
Ich bin vor 10 Jahren mit verschiedenen Fischen umgezogen unter ihnen vieleicht 10 Goldfische. Leider haben einige den Umzug nicht überstanden oder sind von Krähen, Katzen oder Reihern gefressen worden. Eigentlich habe ich die Familienplanung den Fischen selbst überlassen. Am Ende waren es vielleicht 200 Goldfische bei 30 m³ Wasserinhalt. Wäre das zuviel?
Das mit den __ Enten könnte sein, da es praktisch zeitgleich passierte. Allerdings haben vorher auch schon ein paar Krähen vom Eisrand Jagd gemacht.
Jetzt weiß ich ehrlich nicht mehr wieviele Fische drin sind, da das Wasser grün geworden ist.


----------



## center (17. Apr. 2018)

RWS schrieb:


> Allerdings haben vorher auch schon ein paar Krähen vom Eisrand Jagd gemacht.



So sehen die auch aus. Goldis sterben auch nicht immer gleich nach einem Angriff, sondern dümpeln noch paar Tage rum.


----------

